# Do you need rest?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride when the snow is good and rest when its not. Face shots= pain killer


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

been riding 6-7 days this season, but where i find the rest balance is in how much per day. if its great i go start to finish, but if not i go 3-4 hours, not that i get so tired, i just want be doing my best all the time. if i start flagging i leave. if i have a hero run in the 3rd hour sometime , i leave (always wanna have sweet dreams of that last run, part practical, part superstition, hah).. i'm not training for anything though, the riding is it

interesting article though, didn't know that was a thing


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

This is why we have so many fat people. You don't have to clean your plate at a restaurant! I think most people tend to make at least 2 more runs than they really needed to do. And I think if you were to look those are the 2 most likely runs to get your hurt.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a job, so riding 7+ hours a day, 6 days a week simply isn't possible. How do you even pull that off?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

With work I normally do two days per week.
3 days is probably my limit.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I normally ride until it takes me longer to get on the lift than it does to get down the slope. My normal goal to feel I got my monies worth is at least 10 runs


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If i'm lucky, I can manage 2 days out of the week. Man you got the life.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

My limit is one day per week, but that's mostly due to financial reasons(should have bought a season pass while they were at a price I could afford!). 2 or 3 days would probably be my physical limit though.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

your body needs to heal in between. So, proper nutrition will help your body recover faster.

There's a lot of resources available for nutrition... what to eat/drink for breakfast... what to eat/drink during.... and what to eat/drink after.

Sitting on the lift is a great time to refuel and rehydrate.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

f00bar said:


> This is why we have so many fat people. You don't have to clean your plate at a restaurant! I think most people tend to make at least 2 more runs than they really needed to do. And I think if you were to look those are the 2 most likely runs to get your hurt.


I am one of those who always clean my plate at a restaurant (those lessons about not wasting food as a kid really stuck :laugh: - the funny thing is that nowadays the very people who taught me not to waste food - my parents - sometime need to tell me that I *don't* have to force myself to clean everything) I am not fat though. I am pretty active year round which is also why I am surprised that of all the sports that I have done so far, it happens in snowboarding.

As to how I have so much time, I decided to return to uni. One last term to go, so this might be the last time I have this much time to ride for myself, which is another reason I have been pushing pretty hard.

The last reason is that as part of making the most out of my year off, I decided to join a lot of circles (sports amongst others). Including a martial art one. And looking at their dedication was really inspiring. Most start during their first year at uni, but progress so quickly that some would compete at national level in their second or third year. I told myself that if I could be just as passionate, disciplined and dedicated that could probably make quite a lot of progress too. Just to be clear, I have no intent of competing (I find competition a source of unnecessary stress), but I get a lot of fun and joy in progressing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn you guys are lucky who have the option to ride 4+ days per week.

Working full-time, the best I can do is a 2-day weekend of boarding. Or if I take a day off, then 3. Last weekend I did 2 full days in a row and my body felt pretty decent still. I think I could have done a 3rd, but had to work on Monday.

Next season I think I'll be getting a pass to my local mountain (Wachusett) and they have night skiing/boarding, so I will attempt to get out at least once per week at night and then use the weekends for normal day trips or weekend-long trips.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> This is why we have so many fat people. You don't have to clean your plate at a restaurant! I think most people tend to make at least 2 more runs than they really needed to do. And I think if you were to look those are the 2 most likely runs to get your hurt.


Sometimes I get to clean my wife's plate too! :laugh:

Most restaurants have portions that are big enough or too big for one person to finish on their own.

I won't lie though, we went to 1900' Burger at Mount Snow last weekend and I finished my burger and about 1/2 of my wife's burger. She was full, but I wasn't - their burgers are pretty small, but delicious.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Early in the season, I'm pretty sore after 4-5-6 hours of snowboarding. But By Jan. Feb. I'll take my vacation days up north and I'll hit first chair @ 9 and ride until they kill the lights @ last chair!  (...mind you, I'm not talking 3 mile, 20 min. runs in knee deep poo at 13k+ ft either!!) 

From what I've read lately,..? I'd better have a pretty gnarly conditioning regimen in place prior to any trip out west!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Early in the season, I'm pretty sore after 4-5-6 hours of snowboarding. But By Jan. Feb. I'll take my vacation days up north and I'll hit first chair @ 9 and ride until they kill the lights @ last chair!  (...mind you, I'm not talking 3 mile, 20 min. runs in knee deep poo at 13k+ ft either!!)
> 
> From what I've read lately,..? I'd better have a pretty gnarly conditioning regimen in place prior to any trip out west!


If it makes you feel better, according to Trace Snow I was getting as much or more vert and miles out west as I do here, and I put in open to close sessions every day.

So yeah you'll be whipped but you'll handle it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Damn you guys are lucky who have the option to ride 4+ days per week.


the only luck has been being born white in america, other than that i've sacrificed a lot, and rearranged everything to live this life


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I ride EVERY DAY no matter what, but sometimes it is 2 hours in the evening, or from 9-2 when it is quite, occasionally i will throw in a 12 hour day, but very rarely, but i get out everyday that is for sure...!

I can do that right now as i am not working, i never work in the winter... It interferes with me snowboarding... 

I will say though, that i am starting to think i need a new challenge, i have hit my boarding ability limit now, the only thing i want to try is competing in SBX, which i am aiming for in the Norwegian Nationals next year...! Want to see how a 46 year old English man who only started board at 39 can do...!!! Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, Sab! That makes sense. It's just it must be awesome to get all those miles and vert in 10-15 runs instead of 95-100!! :laugh:


Btw, how where those longer lift rides? I know we could get pretty cold on the highlands lift going to the North side. Some of those musta been a bit bone chilling, eh? 

-edit- 
Good point Kevin, Cass! Some of my 40+ days were quick 2-3-4 hour trips squeezed in before work! (...I work evenings, nights!). And the hill is an hour & 20 in the wrong direction from work. If this is your passion? You find a way to get out and do it!!

(...all ya gotta do is read all the posts from married guys who get in dutch with the SO to know that!!) :lol:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Dude, it was fucking 50 degrees on the summit. I welcomed any breeze that came my way. It seems like it's been way colder in Michigan this year than they have been out west. Who else would put up with -15 days except us poor saps.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Most restaurants have portions that are big enough or too big for one person to finish on their own.


That is what I love about America :laugh:

My metabolism was on overdrive for the longest time, and even though it has finally shown signs of slowing down I still need more calories to maintain my weight.

Come to Japan and you will probably think that everything is kid size. I am getting used to it now but at first I would need to buy two meals to be satiated


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TooNice said:


> *....My metabolism was on overdrive for the longest time, and even though it has finally shown signs of slowing down I still need more calories to maintain my weight.*
> 
> Come to Japan and you will probably think that everything is kid size. I am getting used to it now but at first I would need to buy two meals to be satiated


Ok!! Nothing personal,.. But I officially HATE YOU now!!!  :lol:




....skinny, eatin' whatev mvrrr-frakn-brfmngin-grrrrrrrrrr! :laugh:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok!! Nothing personal,.. But I officially HATE YOU now!!!  :lol:
> 
> ....skinny, eatin' whatev mvrrr-frakn-brfmngin-grrrrrrrrrr! :laugh:


I'm with chomps on this one. I still eat whatever I want, but fast metabolism? Yeah, not a chance!

Though I gotta say I don't really eat too badly. I've always been pretty big. I don't weigh much more now @ 30 than I did in High School @ 17-18.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I never thought any hate from an adult male :laugh:

I got a lot of hate during high school from jealous girls. While they constantly dieting, I'd go for 6 full servings plus desserts. The amount I ate was so noticeable, that the headmaster told my parents that they are going to have to increase my tuition fees if I kept gobbing down like I did. The chefs though loved me. While everyone keep going on about how canteen food was bad, I kept going back for more servings :laugh:

Whatever happened to the food that entered my system remains a mystery though. My waistline didn't grow, but nor did my height


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

TooNice said:


> I never thought any hate from an adult male :laugh:
> 
> I got a lot of hate during high school from jealous girls. While they constantly dieting, I'd go for 6 full servings plus desserts. The amount I ate was so noticeable, that the headmaster told my parents that they are going to have to increase my tuition fees if I kept gobbing down like I did. The chefs though loved me. While everyone keep going on about how canteen food was bad, I kept going back for more servings :laugh:
> 
> Whatever happened to the food that entered my system remains a mystery though. My waistline didn't grow, but nor did my height


you shat it out


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

TooNice said:


> I never thought any hate from an adult male :laugh:
> 
> I got a lot of hate during high school from jealous girls. While they constantly dieting, I'd go for 6 full servings plus desserts. The amount I ate was so noticeable, that the headmaster told my parents that they are going to have to increase my tuition fees if I kept gobbing down like I did. The chefs though loved me. While everyone keep going on about how canteen food was bad, I kept going back for more servings :laugh:
> 
> Whatever happened to the food that entered my system remains a mystery though. My waistline didn't grow, but nor did my height


Hyperthyroidism?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

TooNice said:


> That is what I love about America :laugh:
> 
> My metabolism was on overdrive for the longest time, and even though it has finally shown signs of slowing down I still need more calories to maintain my weight.
> 
> Come to Japan and you will probably think that everything is kid size. I am getting used to it now but at first I would need to buy two meals to be satiated


Do you ask for oomori desu？(大盛り)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TooNice said:


> I never thought any hate from an adult male :laugh:
> 
> I got a lot of hate during high school from jealous girls. *While they constantly dieting, I'd go for 6 full servings plus desserts. *The amount I ate was so noticeable, that the headmaster told my parents that they are going to have to increase my tuition fees if I kept gobbing down like I did…..


That's hilarious!! Well, first,..? I wasn't aware you were female! (…if it was mentioned, I missed it, apologies! :embarrased1: ) Second,.. I gain ten pounds just _looking_ at a doughnut!! :huh: :dunno:

So,.. while that's a really great deal for you? "I" am still super jealous!  :lol:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Whatever happened to the food that entered my system remains a mystery though. My waistline didn't grow, but nor did my height


Guessing if you're still at uni then you're early 20s.

See what happens when you get a desk job and move past 30 :hairy:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I started working for the company that runs ski strips to the mountains. (about to leave for another trip) That allows me to go like 2ce a week.

But 4 hour bus rides, plus getting up at 2 am or not sleeping at all like now makes it very hard to ride all day.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Guessing if you're still at uni then you're early 20s.
> 
> See what happens when you get a desk job and move past 30 :hairy:


Way more money for gear, way less time to actually ride. It's really sad.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

CassMT said:


> the only luck has been being born white in america, other than that i've sacrificed a lot, and rearranged everything to live this life



This is how I feel about it too. 

I do/did get tired of 6 to 7 days a week for the past 4 years and am now down to 3 or 4 days a week, usually 4. We also have a pretty long season up here, from early or mid October through Late May.....

I took a different job working in the city so I could get out of the bubble of tourism and snowboarding for 3 days a week.... It has definitely helped my feelings about it....


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

Extazy said:


> I started working for the company that runs ski strips to the mountains. (about to leave for another trip) That allows me to go like 2ce a week.


which company do you work for?


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I took the entire week in Jan, was riding nonstop 9am-4pm Jay Peak and Whiteface every single day for 6 days it was so damn nice. I didn't even brake for lunch my GF went to lodge to get some food and get warm for me it's time when i can go fast.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

@speedjason: I hope not. The last time I had a blood test couple years back (for something else), my thyroid readings was in the normal range.

@ETM: 特盛です :happy:

@chomps1211: Ah, I am a guy. It is just that most guys I know don't seem to care (either that, or they don't show it) about my super fast metabolism :laugh:

It is a double edge sword though. It means that I have to spend more on groceries than the average person 

Another thing I will add is that I don't drink alcohol (for no reason other than I don't like the taste). Which is just as well because aside from being calorie dense they mess up with the metabolism too. But I make up for it by having a sweet tooth. So cakes, ice-cream etc. is more me. Need to watch out for diabetes though :dry:

@Manicmouse: I get that a lot ("Wait till you are XX old!") :laugh: Actually, I graduated from grad school, got a desk job.. Then took a year off to improve my Japanese (since I was working here) at a uni here. I wish I was still in my early 20s!

Back on topic.. spending an entire day doing jump (like today) is really quite tiring. Part of it is probably all the popping, but I am thinking that perhaps there is also a bit of adrenaline that comes into play. And the falls which is probably going to make me rather sore tomorrow (I fell a lot harder than usual - probably a combination of trying too hard as the season is coming to a close for me, and the dodgy snow condition).


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

not to jump on the metabolism thread since I had to work very hard to loose 30+ lbs this summer and still keep it off :finger1: if it works for you keep shoveling it in till it doesn't :happy: (/\ all in fun)

Now to the riding part. 2 seasons ago I was able to ride 4-6 days a week with working 50 hours a week at my labor intense job. Add a few more hash marks to the birthday tallies as I quickly approach 50 and that isn't as easy. 

Towards the end of this season I was getting 3-4 days in a week. Usually a few hours after work on a weekday with my daughter then all weekend. Fri after work through 2 full days Sat & Sun. 

I had a few SBF members I'd hook up with and by the end of the day I'd be calling it, drag them over to the green runs or just catching up at the lift que. My legs would be like rubber. I know that feeling and when to watch out for it. 

Whats hard is trying to hit the park after work. I'm usually spent from rushing around to get done so I can go ride. Double edge sword here, work very hard to go play now I'm to tired to play hard 

You just need to know your bodies limits and the signs. Us "Gummers" need more rest. Don't want to speak for all of us some of you guys are like machines !! Very motivational that's for sure


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

I have around 40 days from Jan-March. It was a wild run and so depressed the season is over. Toward the end of the season, I found myself stopping and resting progressively more. Also, I found all these weird aches pain and general weird feels in places I never had before. Never felt it during my day to day life but once I strapped in I felt it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My body starts to ache when I am inactive. When snow season ends but local trails are to snowy or wet to hike/ride.... my joints and muscles start to get really achy.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I usually ride 2-3 days a week (doing other sports the remaining days). Been riding 8 days in a row; yeah, the last day I felt how thigh muscles were getting tired early.

I'm with Argo. Inactivity makes the back stiff. One lazy day is ok, the second I feel that I get antsy.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Take creatine. It helps.


----------



## Jamesinvt (Jan 30, 2014)

I ride 2-3 times a week, with long 25+ mile days on the weekends. I've found that I don't get tired doing the kind of riding that I did last year, but I'm much better so I am pushing my limits of carving and popping off rollers and jumps. That'll tire me out, especially going hard 2-3 days in a row. If I stuck to looser carves and stayed out of the park it'd be way less effort. So I guess what I'm say is that if you're not tired, you're not trying hard enough!


----------

